# TR Racing



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, Does anyone know the where they are as I have Googled them and this is all I got 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161121-tr-racing-temporary-contact.html


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Your best bet is to drop a PM to Lamb.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

After a lot of pms with Lamb which he have helped a lot( thanks Harry) i was trying the whole day to come in contact with Justin with no success.
Very disappointing from TR I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF THEY ARE GOING TO SENT ME THE 10 POUNDS BOLTS WHICH I CANT FIND IN CYPRUS AFTER PAYING 1300 EUROS FOR A 100 POUNDS BRACKETS DO I ASK A LOT???? wish i could find them here and wouldn't bother even asking them for anything.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very bizarre is TR Racing.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> After a lot of pms with Lamb which he have helped a lot( thanks Harry) i was trying the whole day to come in contact with Justin with no success.
> Very disappointing from TR I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF THEY ARE GOING TO SENT ME THE 10 POUNDS BOLTS WHICH I CANT FIND IN CYPRUS AFTER PAYING 1300 EUROS FOR A 100 POUNDS BRACKETS DO I ASK A LOT???? wish i could find them here and wouldn't bother even asking them for anything.


I deal with a couple of companies that specialise in just fixings, nothing else. If you have a list of what's required I'll try and source them for you. I appreciate you would possibly be paying again for what you've already paid for but it may be quicker in the end. The offer is there, PM me if you like.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

TR-------------------------lONG GONE :sadwavey:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> After a lot of pms with Lamb which he have helped a lot( thanks Harry) i was trying the whole day to come in contact with Justin with no success.
> Very disappointing from TR I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF THEY ARE GOING TO SENT ME THE 10 POUNDS BOLTS WHICH I CANT FIND IN CYPRUS AFTER PAYING 1300 EUROS FOR A 100 POUNDS BRACKETS DO I ASK A LOT???? wish i could find them here and wouldn't bother even asking them for anything.


If you know what you need, i might be able to help. I understand your situation.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If TR have gone, can we please be told? If the rumours are true then people deserve to know. 

Mook


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Harry is obviously in the best position to answer that Mook but taking over a month to move to another unit and re-establish comms does seem odd in this day and age.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

They don't have a website. They aren't easily contactable and they keep moving premises. Very odd indeed.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

perhaps its time someone from TR made a statement, always used them on my skylines and would like to know if they will be operating properly again would like to think all will be well but we need to no soon whats the score? dont want to go to another tuner unless it is needed?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I have also been trying to contact them. They used to have a website, didnt they?

What do you guys think of Abbey? Are they as good as TR?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Abbey are easily one of the best.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I think this thread says it all really, even a high profile customer like Matt J are unsure!

Rumours of TR going under have been flying about for ages! Last time this cropped upped it all got swept under with comments from people who used to work or help them trying to keep it alive! 

To me, the way they've handled stuff until now is so unprofessional! If your going to move lockup then least notify customers! Do it twice in 12 months and alarm bells ring! It's not rocket science!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If they have gone, I hope nobody has lost their cars ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just to set the record straight, I haven't been a customer of TR for some time now, hence why I don't know what's going on. As I said before, Harry seems best placed to say anything official via Justin.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Probably better to go through Lamb as he requested. 

(at least until the whole legal blockage gets flushed away.)


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

matt j said:


> Just to set the record straight, I haven't been a customer of TR for some time now, hence why I don't know what's going on. As I said before, Harry seems best placed to say anything official via Justin.


Matt, how long have you not been a TR customer? Because your build thread is missleading. Only way I realised you wasn't with them was knew what your kitchen floor looked like ;-)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This seems to bring back some bad memories of the tuner that had John Fuggles car and then things went pear shaped and several people lost out :-(, I hope they don't close but answers are needed!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Haven't been a customer of TR this year really, I moved my car in January.
I don't see how my thread is misleading, Rob built the engine and TR installed it and now I'm finishing the project using individual specialists rather than a specific tuner, post 74 clearly shows a change in direction also.

Edit: as far as I'm aware, there's nobody lost out significantly but as I said its been a while since I was in the loop.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Apologies Matt, granted ur project title but the general thread feeling is you was still at TR! 

All that aside it obvious TR are no more and if honest even if a random support post cropped up in here I'd doubt it! Much like lambs "contact thru me posts"!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The lack of response does seem somewhat damning but Harry has said that the TR team (although I was led to believe it was just Justin carrying the company forward currently) is still working and "contactable". As Thrust alludes, there may be other issues in the background we're not aware of but a simple statement would take care of all that, such a sad shame to see what Rob pained to build dwindling like embers  I hope Harry comes along with positive news shortly...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

There are things I'd like to say too, but out of respect for the situation I am holding my tongue.

Sounds as if you have an axe to grind, minifreak. You would like to see them go out of business? You'd like to say stuff when you know the parties concerned have been told not to discuss it?

In the absence of an official announcement one way or the other, you want to stand up and make a public statement about how they have gone out of business, correct?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Harry has said that the TR team (although I was led to believe it was just Justin carrying the company forward currently) is still working and


Wasn't Tony (M19 GTR) a part of TR also? :nervous:

It'll be a shame if they did go down under. Hope not !


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Tony wasn't part of TR I don't think but just a friend of the people there??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Tony wasn't part of TR I don't think but just a friend of the people there??


No, after late tweenierob's tragic loss, I think Tony joined TR he was a shareholder I'm pretty sure.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah ok, didnt know that myself. Hope it gets cleared soon though!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Just to clarify a few things guys.

I have'nt been a part of TR few a few years now....and I made it very clear in the beginning that I was just helping out.
I met alot of great people through TR and wanted to ensure that they had communication with TR and also to help Justin out. 

I don't have any dealings with the business itself and so cannot comment on the exact goings on.

Anything I have posted up with regards to TR has been info that I have been told and not stuff I've made up just to get involved in Internet wars....and to be honest I made a decision to keep well out of it for personal and very sensitive reason and I ask people kindly to respect this.

Thanks 
Harry


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> This seems to bring back some bad memories of the tuner that had John Fuggles car and then things went pear shaped and several people lost out :-(, I hope they don't close but answers are needed!


Not the same thing at all

One took a car in to rebuild and sold parts of it (need to insert alledgedly here) Then it was left as a pile of bits. And has gone out of business at least twice ( inserts alledgedly again )

Not the same as just cant contact them and remember no one has said their car has gone missing .

maybe its harsh but I think in truth TR probably died with rob.(inserts IMHO)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think speculation helps chaps.
But the register does deserve an official line if you're reading TR.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lamb said:


> I have'nt been a part of TR few a few years now....and I made it very clear in the beginning that I was just helping out.
> I met alot of great people through TR and wanted to ensure that they had communication with TR and also to help Justin out.
> 
> I don't have any dealings with the business itself and so cannot comment on the exact goings on.


Harry, all people are saying is that as you posted to say you were in contact with Justin that you could pass a message both ways, there was certainly no inference from my part that you were in some way affiliated other than in communication. 

It's a sensitive subject for many people including myself, some clarity should be provided though, if nothing else, to stop the spread of the malicious rumours going around. As always, I'm happy to help if Justin needs a hand?


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

If it helps anyone for peace of mind, just got back after a drive down to Justin @ Tr to collect my GTR this afternoon (Saturday - and what a stunning day it's been!) after some minor work and alls sweet again.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Where are they now?


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

Chilli said:


> If it helps anyone for peace of mind, just got back after a drive down to Justin @ Tr to collect my GTR this afternoon (Saturday - and what a stunning day it's been!) after some minor work and alls sweet again.


Hi Chilli, can you tell me where they are as I have heard some good stuff about them as well as the stuff here.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

There are a few very well respected tuners out there, that you can choose from, depending on your location.

And you don't need to be a member of a secret society to find out where they are, lol.

:chuckle:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I deal with a couple of companies that specialise in just fixings, nothing else. If you have a list of what's required I'll try and source them for you. I appreciate you would possibly be paying again for what you've already paid for but it may be quicker in the end. The offer is there, PM me if you like.


thanks i will let you know tomorrow if justin does not answer for the tenth time i have tried to call.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to work for every bit of business I get, there's no way I'd be chasing these monkeys to give them my business that's for sure. 

People wonder why businesses fail lol!!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

They are gone from the traders index also.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Justin fitted my gearbox for me and sorted out the car no problems. 

I know if I want to contact him before he gets the new place, then Harry is there to take calls and bridge the temporary gap. 

Finally I'd like to hope that TR Racing can be allowed to do what they do best, whatever shape it takes. I wish them good luck in the future with a core of loyal customers. If they are not announcing anything, maybe the time is not right. I imagine that there will be some announcement in due course, if not immediately.

(Oh, and I hope they find someone trustworthy and reliable to do their office work.)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the problem is Thrust, when TR were in thier prime, this place was swamped with fanboys and customers. you couldn't say a bad word about them without the flaming torches and pitchforks coming out. However behind the scenes there were all sorts of rumours.

Since Rob passed (RIP) they have obviously been shaken up, but have changed facility twice now, and had a number of different people acting on thier behalf.

it does seem that if your car is with them, they are contactable, but otherwise simply don't exist anymore. Considering thier history with the register, it would be nice to actually know one way or another

mook


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the background, Mook. 

(I do not go that far back, only overlapping with Rob by a year or so. Before that I was with Abbey who were good to me, but just trying to get regular updates on my car I had communication problems there too.) 

In order to continue to exist under that name it sounds as though TR desperately need a spokesperson/mouthpiece just as much as a permanent workshop.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> the problem is Thrust, when TR were in thier prime, this place was swamped with fanboys and customers. you couldn't say a bad word about them without the flaming torches and pitchforks coming out. However behind the scenes there were all sorts of rumours.


Rumours when the company was ran by Rob, Mook or do you mean since?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> the problem is Thrust, when TR were in thier prime, this place was swamped with fanboys and customers. you couldn't say a bad word about them without the flaming torches and pitchforks coming out.


Indeed. Although that was NOTHING compared to the 'Perfect Touch' fanboys pre TR-racing....
Very similar story there too...lots of :blahblah: about how AMAZING PT were at this, that and the next thing. It was like they were the second coming of Christ. Then....nothing...then all the same fanboys saying how they werent REALLY PT fans at all and it was all a big mistake :chairshot:chairshot

Would be a shame if TR Racing went down the pan but in these dreary economic times, no ones immune!!

TT


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Just want to say Justin was round mine last week, he came to complete some work on my car in his own time. He's been busy looking for new premises from what he was saying, needs something closer to home, so he can see his kids. The last premises, as some people will know, was way outta the way. 

RIP ROB


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Scratch what i said above, TR racing died with Rob and has never been the same. 

Alkesh is pissed :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

alkesh_inc said:


> Scratch what i said above, TR racing died with Rob and has never been the same.
> 
> Alkesh is pissed :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


What on earth is that supposed to mean mate?


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

exactly as i says dude.....im well pissed at the moment and have no resolution to by issues....

we can chat about it when i see ya, but as far as im concerned thats another 2 cars that they have just lost to another tuner...

they have been given the benefit of the doubt up till now, but no longer, since Jase left its gone from bad to worse and its getting silly now. 

With Rob it was a passion, now its just a money making exercise and thats a shame cause that was never robs intention. He just wanted to be the daddy.

I have had issued with a very simple mod since Jan and its still plauging me, yesterday i was driving down the road, luckily at normal speed whan it cut out on me. Tried calling justin now 6 times to no avail.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

alkesh_inc said:


> exactly as i says dude.....im well pissed at the moment and have no resolution to by issues....
> 
> we can chat about it when i see ya, but as far as im concerned thats another 2 cars that they have just lost to another tuner...
> 
> ...


Very sad mate. Hope you get your car sorted.


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

So, simple question, is TR Racing still in existence?


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Its a shame whats happenend at TR

noone can deny justin is an epic engine builder, considering some of his builds.

But customer service is a massive part of business and it seems like it will be a while before they recover


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

major beeftank said:


> Its a shame whats happenend at TR
> 
> noone can deny justin is an epic engine builder, considering some of his builds.
> 
> But customer service is a massive part of business and it seems like it will be a while before they recover


so true never had a problem with the engine, but now ive just said that i bet i do....

Dont think TR will be back, if they are things really do need to change. Oh well been with them from the start and with Rob while he was at PT. 

on to the next one....


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Same here, been with Rob since 2006, since his demise it's all been downhill. Shame really, wanted his legacy to continue with TR.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What is it about "Call Harry" that some people have trouble understanding?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thrust said:


> What is it about "Call Harry" that some people have trouble understanding?


I don't get it?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I don't get it?


Assuming you are joking here. Harry has clearly requested here on the GTR forum that anyone wishing to contact TR or Justin should go through him (Harry) and not try to phone Justin directly. 

Several posts have complained that they have tried to contact Justin but have been unable to do so. Then others have jumped on this for a general rant over the demise of TR. This odd process has been repeated a few times already.

The message that I read here on this site was that *if you want to contact Justin, please call Harry.*

Until I hear about Harry not answering the phone, I will continue to believe that there is a working pipeline available. Thank you.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Thrust said:


> The message that I read here on this site was that *if you want to contact Justin, please call Harry.*


Why not just contact Justin? We just don't get it.

Very very bad for business, and is very very obvious.

You don't get hold of RK Tuning through 'Dave' do you???

Or Abbey Motorsport through 'John'???


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

*Sigh* TR Racing----- Gone,done,finito !


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, this is just my imagination, but if Justin wants to concentrate on mechanics and not on answering the phone after a certain problem character left the company, he might have asked Harry Lamb to field the telephone or pms or e-mails for him until he gets the new place. Is this so hard to understand or respect?

Harry is like his voluntary secretary, there to take the pressure off Justin. My guess is Justin is not good on the phone and finds it hard to deal with knotty inter-personal or customer problems, especially ones brought on by former staff, so he needs a filter or sorting office at least.


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Well, this is just my imagination, but if Justin wants to concentrate on mechanics and not on answering the phone after a certain problem character left the company, he might have asked Harry Lamb to field the telephone or pms or e-mails for him until he gets the new place. Is this so hard to understand or respect?


Dude just to get the record straight, Justin told me to speak to him direct. other people on the forum were told to go through Harry. 

When last i saw him, he told me to call him if i had any issues......guess what i do.... and no answer.....also the last time i saw him all the TR racing stickers were no longer plastered over his car...

Take from that what you will, i've always liked justin and always given him the benefit of the doubt.....but this feels different. All of the people i know that use TR have said somthing about it at one time or another.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Piers with all due respect,please believe me when i say TR are finished.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Thrust said:


> Well, this is just my imagination, but if Justin wants to concentrate on mechanics and not on answering the phone after a certain problem character left the company, he might have asked Harry Lamb to field the telephone or pms or e-mails for him until he gets the new place. Is this so hard to understand or respect?
> 
> Harry is like his voluntary secretary, there to take the pressure off Justin. My guess is Justin is not good on the phone and finds it hard to deal with knotty inter-personal or customer problems, especially ones brought on by former staff, so he needs a filter or sorting office at least.


Not that it affects me, in this instance, but a business without customer service normally ends up with no customers. In the future they will no longer need a third party to answer the phone as there will be no one trying to call. It seems to me that this is what people are saying and what will eventually happen.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Not that it affects me, in this instance, but a business without customer service normally ends up with no customers. In the future they will no longer need a third party to answer the phone as there will be no one trying to call. It seems to me that this is what people are saying and what will eventually happen.


I agree, if I ran my business like that.....I would be broke.

Hard to deal with a secret squirrel company


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

OK, I can see everyone's point of view. Things evolve. My information was from back in February but now it sounds as if it's time for me to step back and out of it.

Since this frees me to speak a little I would just like to say that my problem there was with another person who it appears was doing a lot of weird stuff behind the scenes and left many of those problems for others to sort out. 

I would still like to wish Justin (and Harry too) good luck & hope things work out in some shape or another. Cheers.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Well, this is just my imagination, but if Justin wants to concentrate on mechanics and not on answering the phone after a certain problem character left the company, he might have asked Harry Lamb to field the telephone or pms or e-mails for him until he gets the new place. Is this so hard to understand or respect?


Sorry Piers but who is this problem character you're referring to?

Is it Jason who did all the mechanic work from August 2011 until he left and went to NZ?
Or is it Rich who manned the phones and ran someone else's company whilst he never turned up to work?

No disrespect intended but knowing the other 2 guys involved personally, I find it disgusting that they are being identified as part of the problem when they both gave up their own time to try and keep a company going when the owner had personal issues to attend to - as has been said, this could have all been quashed by Justin from the off but I understand his decision in not wanting to get involved in the forum/rumour mill.

You ask for people to understand or respect yet show little knowledge or understanding yourself.
The simple question is, if they were so untrustworthy, why was the business left in their hands and why have customers continued to use their services in preference over TR?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Not Jason.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Not Jason.


In which case it's laughable to blame someone else for your own mistakes in business.

Seriously though, this all has to end as it's a very poor demise of a great mans hard work.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matt j said:


> Sorry Piers but who is this problem character you're referring to?
> 
> Is it Jason who did all the mechanic work from August 2011 until he left and went to NZ?
> Or is it Rich who manned the phones and ran someone else's company whilst he never turned up to work?
> ...


No Comment !!!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Thrust said:


> Not Jason.


richard??:nervous:

just want to wish justin all the best for the future a real nice guy.:wavey:


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

So does anyone actually know if TR are still tading, who is this Lamb person and why should people need to go thruogh him to speak to Justin ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How about we stick to the facts rather than stirring people.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i have managed to speak with Justin last week and i have sent him an email through harry, and he have promised to sent me the missing stuff, then i call him and text him the last two days with no response.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

How about people just use more reputable and established traders?! 

All this middle man rubbish is a joke.

IMO of course.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R32 Combat and TAZZMAXX please sent me your email so i can sent you some pic to show you what i need, hope you can help me.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

PM sent. It's my work e-mail address so I'll pick it up in the morning now if that's OK.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks got it i will sent you a pm with what bolts i need.


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry guy, but who are you ? Who is this Lamb, who is Tonigmr2 ?

I asked a simple question after searching to find TR Racing to get some work done on my car. All I seem to have had are negative responses and no one actually saying anything to lead me to believe that TR can sort my car out for me.

The information I would like to find out is where are TR Racing now as I want to prepare my car for drag racing. I have been advised that MGT are also good.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry chap, it's obvious that TR are not in the position to be recommended to you from the posts above. There are plenty of other tuners.

MGT
Abbey
RK

All have good reps for drag racing, as do many others. Just take a look through the trader index.

(P.S. removed some posts of mine, decided I was a bit OTT, but please try not to endlessly speculate guys).


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Incredible they made it this far. Who in their right mind would buy from them...


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

OK, I'll speak to MGT then


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Mikster said:


> Incredible they made it this far. Who in their right mind would buy from them...


me, matt, shane, shaggy come to mind

Shit cars really


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

overspent said:


> OK, I'll speak to MGT then


Do you know what an IP address is?


----------



## walnuts (Mar 29, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Do you know what an IP address is?


No. Please explain.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well. When you post on a forum, the forum notes your computers unique ip address. Funnily two people on this thread miraculously share the same unique ip address. Now watch them both get banned for breaking forum rules and purposely shit stirring


----------



## walnuts (Mar 29, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Well. When you post on a forum, the forum notes your computers unique ip address. Funnily two people on this thread miraculously share the same unique ip address. Now watch them both get banned for breaking forum rules and purposely shit stirring


Ah, OK. Thanks for explaining. Can't believe anyone would have more than one profile on a forum though. How sad.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm locking this, as I suspected, it is purely to cause trouble.
Holidays are coming. You know who you are (or will do when you can't log on shortly).


----------

